# VICTORY: Gun-Rights Advocates Score a MAJOR Win in Ohio



## Sunsettommy (Mar 14, 2022)

Predictable whining from leftists in 3...2...1 Zzzzz....

PjMedia

VICTORY: Gun-Rights Advocates Score a MAJOR Win in Ohio​
BY PAULA BOLYARD MAR 14, 2022

Excerpt:

On Monday afternoon, Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine signed into law a bill that removes the state’s training and permitting requirements to carry a concealed handgun in the state.

Senate Bill 215, which takes effect in 90 days, will allow adult residents of the state to lawfully carry a concealed handgun. The law removes requirements for training and obtaining a permit from the local sheriff’s office in order to exercise one’s Second-Amendment right to bear arms in the state of Ohio. The text of the legislation stipulates:

LINK


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 14, 2022)

I live in Georgia, where we have the CCW permit. We’re a Shall Issue state. So other than a small fee to process the paperwork, there isn’t really anything else. 

I support that. I support the CCW requirement. I have a CCW. And here is why I support it. When I present it to the Police, they know that I am a law abiding individual. In fact, CCW holders are the least criminal group in the Nation. Police have more criminals, based upon convictions, than CCW personnel. 

True story. I was involved in a minor fender bender. No big deal. When the cop showed up I handed him my licenses. Both of them, the CCW underneath the drivers. He looked at it and asked if I was armed. I said I was. He told me to put the gun in my car. I walked to my car, opened the back door, and stuck the gun on the seat. I then turned and showed him my empty hands. 

He ran the license and registrations of both parties involved in the minor accident, and then wrote the accident report for the insurance. 

Before he departed, he told me that I had handled the interaction about as well as anyone ever had. I didn’t start out screaming I have a gun, and kept it low key. 

Without that CCW, the guy carrying the gun, is he carrying legally, or illegally? Is he a criminal who is on his way to rob someone? Or is he a law abiding individual going about his business? The only way to know is to run the individuals through the system to see if they have any felony convictions, or other disqualifying events in their history. 

So cops will be running the “good guys” through the system a lot more. Wasting time, wasting resources, and drawing from the few hours a day they have to do their jobs.

A CCW shows that you’re a law abiding individual. 

And training? Training would have saved a lot of people a lot of trouble. Take the Brunswick Trio. Georgia has no training requirement. I took a class because I wanted to be sure I understood what the law was. When the story with the McMichaels broke, I knew they had broken the law, because they literally did everything I was told not to do by the Cop teaching the course. 

I knew it was illegal to try and place someone under Citizens Arrest if I had not seen them commit a crime. I knew it was illegal to pull my weapon unless there was a reasonable belief of a threat to life. A reasonable belief, that means seeing a weapon or actions by the individual to show danger. 

I knew that Travis had committed Aggravated Assault. I knew that they were going to prison for Felony Murder. The cop teaching the course on his day off, told me all of that. 

Training would have told Greg and Travis what their rights, and responsibilities, and where those rights ended. They would have avoided Prison for the rest of their lives if they had understood just how much trouble they were going to be in. 

Training means you understand what is going on better. You have someone help you understand what is going to be happening if God Forbid you ever need that bang stick. Training means you are better prepared for that day, and increase your own chances of survival, and help you avoid Criminal Prosecution because you didn’t have a clue what the law said. 

And the law says things you may think is wrong, but that is what your actions will be judged by. 

I support Concealed Carry. I support the Second. I also support Law enforcement in making their jobs easier, and safer.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

Another victory for the Constitution.









						DeWine signs bill removing concealed gun training, permits
					

The measure, dubbed “Constitutional Carry” by its backers, is one of several GOP-backed proposals in recent years seeking to expand gun rights in Ohio.




					www.10tv.com


----------



## White 6 (Mar 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Another victory for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way they worded it, it sounds anti-cop, not even removing the requirement to tell a cop you are carrying, if stopped.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 15, 2022)

Posted this yesterday.

LINK


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 15, 2022)

White 6 said:


> The way they worded it, it sounds anti-cop, not even removing the requirement to tell a cop you are carrying, if stopped.


It removes an unnecessary step in the stop since they can't take the gun away from you without cause.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I live in Georgia, where we have the CCW permit. We’re a Shall Issue state. So other than a small fee to process the paperwork, there isn’t really anything else.
> 
> I support that. I support the CCW requirement. I have a CCW. And here is why I support it. When I present it to the Police, they know that I am a law abiding individual. In fact, CCW holders are the least criminal group in the Nation. Police have more criminals, based upon convictions, than CCW personnel.
> 
> ...


Carrying a gun isn't probable cause.  That would be like saying someone who has cash in their pocket might be going to buy drugs.

The constitutional carry laws don't mean you can't get a CCW permit.  It means one isn't required, as it should be.  Anyone who wants to get a permit is free to get one and anyone who travels to states that don't have constitutional carry will need a CCW permit.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

White 6 said:


> The way they worded it, it sounds anti-cop, not even removing the requirement to tell a cop you are carrying, if stopped.


A law abiding citizen will inform the officer of the presence of a CCW.  A criminal won't.  A criminal won't have a CCW permit, either.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> A law abiding citizen will inform the officer of the presence of a CCW.  A criminal won't.  A criminal won't have a CCW permit, either.


Good luck at traffic stops in Ohio.  An officer's first duty is to come home alive at end of shift.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Good luck at traffic stops in Ohio.  An officer's first duty is to come home alive at end of shift.


Thats why I'm going to inform an officer that I'm strapped.  Hell, I've show an officer my CCW permit, when I wasn't strapped and told him there were no weapons in the vehicle, except for the buck knife in my front right pants pocket.

You're preaching to the choir, bro.

Like I said, a law abiding person will inform the cop of the presence of a firearm.  A criminal won't.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I live in Georgia, where we have the CCW permit. We’re a Shall Issue state. So other than a small fee to process the paperwork, there isn’t really anything else.
> 
> I support that. I support the CCW requirement. I have a CCW. And here is why I support it. When I present it to the Police, they know that I am a law abiding individual. In fact, CCW holders are the least criminal group in the Nation. Police have more criminals, based upon convictions, than CCW personnel.
> 
> ...



Georgia will be constitutional carry by the end of the year. In fact, it's likely that 26 states will be constitutional carry by the end of the year. Anti-civil rights gun laws will be a minority soon, as they should be.









						26 states have either passed or are in the process of adopting constitutional carry laws
					

Ohio became the 23rd state to sign constitutional carry into law on Monday.




					justthenews.com


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Georgia will be constitutional carry by the end of the year. In fact, it's likely that 26 states will be constitutional carry by the end of the year. Anti-civil rights gun laws will be a minority soon, as they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


37 states make "three fourths of the states"


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

Hooray us!
I'll still renew my permit, though - allows me to carry in all the other states I go to.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Thats why I'm going to inform an officer that I'm strapped.  Hell, I've show an officer my CCW permit, when I wasn't strapped and told him there were no weapons in the vehicle, except for the buck knife in my front right pants pocket.
> 
> You're preaching to the choir, bro.
> 
> Like I said, a law abiding person will inform the cop of the presence of a firearm.  A criminal won't.


Smart move.  I didn't know you were ccw, bona fide good guy. Yes, I hand them both and let them ask.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Good luck at traffic stops in Ohio.  An officer's first duty is to come home alive at end of shift.


Ah.  You speak from ignorance.
The last three times I was stopped, I had to force the officer to acknowledge the fact I told him I was carrying.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Smart move.  I didn't know you were ccw, bona fide good guy. Yes, I hand them both and let them ask.


Im s good guy without one...lol.  The manner in which I present myself tells the officer I'm not a threat.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 15, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Ah.  You speak from ignorance.
> The last three times I was stopped, I had to force the officer to acknowledge the fact I told him I was carrying.


Sounds like an ignorant officer, if he did not acknowledge, ask it's location and request you keep your hands in sight.  Doubt he will make it to retirement if he does not move up and get off the street soon.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Georgia will be constitutional carry by the end of the year. In fact, it's likely that 26 states will be constitutional carry by the end of the year. Anti-civil rights gun laws will be a minority soon, as they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Georgia is liable to be a Democratic State by the end of the year. With Trump screwing up the Republicans, the odds of them holding the statewide offices and legislature is less than even money.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Sounds like an ignorant officer,...


Three, on three separate occasions.  Trooper and 2 deputies.


White 6 said:


> Doubt he will make it to retirement if he does not move up and get off the street soon.


Another statement of abject ignorance.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Carrying a gun isn't probable cause.  That would be like saying someone who has cash in their pocket might be going to buy drugs.
> 
> The constitutional carry laws don't mean you can't get a CCW permit.  It means one isn't required, as it should be.  Anyone who wants to get a permit is free to get one and anyone who travels to states that don't have constitutional carry will need a CCW permit.



Hi. I’m not sure which Country you live in. But presence of cash is enough for the cop to seize it under Civil Asset Forfeiture. There have been a number of news stories about this over the years. Where citizens have to sue to get their cash back, proving to the court that they earned it legally, and did not intend to buy illicit substances with it.

In fact. Cops claim that there is drug residue on the money, and use that as proof it was used in the drug trade.

Welcome to America. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Georgia is liable to be a Democratic State by the end of the year. With Trump screwing up the Republicans, the odds of them holding the statewide offices and legislature is less than even money.



That's bad news for civil rights.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> That's bad news for civil rights.



Well. You could suggest that Trump shut his loser mouth and let the Conservatives at it. But he is literally incapable of doing so.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Mar 15, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Hooray us!
> I'll still renew my permit, though - allows me to carry in all the other states I go to.


I'd be very careful about carrying in other states.  There are states like California that don't recognize CCW permits issued by other states.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> I'd be very careful about carrying in other states.  There are states like California that don't recognize CCW permits issued by other states.


I'm not going to CA.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Hi. I’m not sure which Country you live in. But presence of cash is enough for the cop to seize it under Civil Asset Forfeiture. There have been a number of news stories about this over the years. Where citizens have to sue to get their cash back, proving to the court that they earned it legally, and did not intend to buy illicit substances with it.
> 
> In fact. Cops claim that there is drug residue on the money, and use that as proof it was used in the drug trade.
> 
> Welcome to America. I hope you enjoy your stay.


How many traffic stops have you been in where the officer questioned you about the cash in your billfold?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> I'd be very careful about carrying in other states.  There are states like California that don't recognize CCW permits issued by other states.


I don't go to those states.  Fuck'em


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I live in Georgia, where we have the CCW permit. We’re a Shall Issue state. So other than a small fee to process the paperwork, there isn’t really anything else.
> 
> I support that. I support the CCW requirement. I have a CCW. And here is why I support it. When I present it to the Police, they know that I am a law abiding individual. In fact, CCW holders are the least criminal group in the Nation. Police have more criminals, based upon convictions, than CCW personnel.
> 
> ...


a CCW in no way shape or form means youre a law biding citizen,, only that youve never been caught,,

and since the law says "SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED" a CCW is in violation of the law and promoting them means you are not a law abiding citizen,,


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

marvin martian 

Let me see if I can explain it to you. Kemp, the current Republican Governor won against Stacey Abrams by 50,000 votes. 50k.

The general feeling in the state is that Kemp hasn’t done a bad job. He’s doing all right.

But Trump is pushing a strong Primary challenge in the person of Sonny Purdue. Purdue lost to Warnock in the Senate Race last election.

Now for Purdue to win, the Trumpists have to turn out and select him in the Primary. Let’s say that 2% of the Conservatives stay home in the General. Purdue loses to Abrams.

Turn it around. Kemp wins the primary. 2% of the Trumpists stay home. And Abrams wins.

There is only one race in Georgia where the Trump Endorsed candidate is winning in the polls. That is Herschel Walker challenging Warnock for the Senate Seat. Walker is leading by about 1%.

Oh. And that is before everyone starts to make an issue of Walkers own admission in his autobiography where he announces he suffers from Multiple Personality Disorder. So we can say Warnock is going to win can’t we?

Without Trump getting involved. Kemp probably would have won re-election. Not certain, but probable.

With Trump going after those people for not falling on their sword and denouncing their own election, the Democrats probably win.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> a CCW in no way shape or form means youre a law biding citizen,, only that youve never been caught,,
> 
> and since the law says "SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED" a CCW is in violation of the law and promoting them means you are not a law abiding citizen,,



Moron.









						Concealed Carry Permit Holders More Law Abiding Government Police
					

2nd Amendment critics commonly portray concealed carry permit holders as dangerous to American society. They are More Law Abiding Government Police.




					ncsportsmenslaw.com
				




It is better for you to shut up now before you remove all doubt about what a blithering idiot you really are.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your opinion and raise with the constitution/2nd amendment,,









						U.S. Constitution - Second Amendment | Resources | Constitution Annotated | Congress.gov | Library of Congress
					

The original text of the Second Amendment of the Constitution of the United States.




					constitution.congress.gov


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> I see your opinion and raise with the constitution/2nd amendment,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now see. If you had half a brain you would have quit. If you had a quarter of a normal brain you would have shown any right in the Constitution that doesn’t have some restrictions. Or you would have tried to.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Now see. If you had half a brain you would have quit. If you had a quarter of a normal brain you would have shown any right in the Constitution that doesn’t have some restrictions. Or you would have tried to.


what the fuck do you think SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED means,,,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Now see. If you had half a brain you would have quit. If you had a quarter of a normal brain you would have shown any right in the Constitution that doesn’t have some restrictions. Or you would have tried to.


There's a difference here.

I think it is clear to everyone (whether they admit it or not) that the 2A was intended (at a minimum) to completely strip the FedGov of ALL power or authority over arms.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> what the fuck do you think SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED means,,,



You do know there were a lot of restrictions when it passed don’t you? For example. It was illegal for a Free Black to possess a firearm. It was illegal to arm Indians.

So one has to wonder what the Founders intended if they had Restrictions in place that remained in place after the passage.

Of course you know nothing of the actual history. You are like all idiots, putting your own personal spin and definitions on the phrases.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> There's a difference here.
> 
> I think it is clear to everyone (whether they admit it or not) that the 2A was intended (at a minimum) to completely strip the FedGov of ALL power or authority over arms.



No it isn’t. When the Second was ratified there were a lot of restrictions on weapons. And over the next fifty years there would be even more. From leaving your gun at the city limits to bans on who could possess a weapon. For example the Militia would search Slave Quarters and confiscate any weapons found.

Checking your gun as you entered various buildings was common even in towns that allowed you to carry.

The question on the intent of the founders is far more complicated than just reading the words.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> No it isn’t. When the Second was ratified there were a lot of restrictions on weapons.


By the FedGov? 

How? 

It didn't even exist yet.



SavannahMann said:


> And over the next fifty years there would be even more. From leaving your gun at the city limits to bans on who could possess a weapon. For example the Militia would search Slave Quarters and confiscate any weapons found.
> 
> Checking your gun as you entered various buildings was common even in towns that allowed you to carry.
> 
> The question on the intent of the founders is far more complicated than just reading the words.


All of this is state and local action.  Zero FedGov.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> You do know there were a lot of restrictions when it passed don’t you? For example. It was illegal for a Free Black to possess a firearm. It was illegal to arm Indians.


not by FedGov.  Thus, the 2A intent.


SavannahMann said:


> So one has to wonder what the Founders intended if they had Restrictions in place that remained in place after the passage.


Restrictions by the Federal Government?  Which restrictions?  Cite them.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> You do know there were a lot of restrictions when it passed don’t you? For example. *It was illegal for a Free Black to possess a firearm. It was illegal to arm Indians.*
> 
> So one has to wonder what the Founders intended if they had Restrictions in place that remained in place after the passage.
> 
> Of course you know nothing of the actual history. You are like all idiots, putting your own personal spin and definitions on the phrases.



You're finally figuring out why putting restrictions on our civil rights is a problem. Too bad you'll never retain the lesson...


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> You do know there were a lot of restrictions when it passed don’t you? For example. It was illegal for a Free Black to possess a firearm. It was illegal to arm Indians.
> 
> So one has to wonder what the Founders intended if they had Restrictions in place that remained in place after the passage.
> 
> Of course you know nothing of the actual history. You are like all idiots, putting your own personal spin and definitions on the phrases.


those were violations not restrictions,,, and the founders didnt put them in place or they would be in the 2nd A text,,


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> By the FedGov?
> 
> How?
> 
> ...



Nonsense. Dried Scott. The Supreme Court ruled that Blacks could never be citizens, and among other things could never possess firearms. That was 1857. Shall I continue?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Nonsense. Dried Scott. The Supreme Court ruled that Blacks could never be citizens, and among other things could never possess firearms. That was 1857. Shall I continue?


was they/he right to make that claim or wrong??


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Nonsense. Dried Scott. The Supreme Court ruled that Blacks could never be citizens, and among other things could never possess firearms. That was 1857. Shall I continue?


That's not what the SCOTUS ruled.  Go read it again.

They made no ruling as it relates to FEDERAL law.

But, now?

Now we have that clumsy P.O.S. called the 14th Amendment that FORCES states to comply with the 2A, so NO GOVERNMENT HAS THE RIGHT TO REGULATE FIREARMS.

That's what scares the establishment the most but they will never admit it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Another victory for the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonsense. 

This has nothing to do with the Constitution or law.

This is rightwing political theater only, given the fact that requiring a license to carry a concealed firearm is perfectly Constitutional, in no manner violating the Second Amendment.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is rightwing political theater only, given the fact that requiring a license to carry a concealed firearm is perfectly Constitutional, in no manner violating the Second Amendment.


Requiring a license is debatable, given the 14th Amendment's requirements.  

But, I agree that this law is not really a "victory" for constitutional law.  It may be so, if the SCOTUS never reviews it.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I live in Georgia, where we have the CCW permit. We’re a Shall Issue state. So other than a small fee to process the paperwork, there isn’t really anything else.
> 
> I support that. I support the CCW requirement. I have a CCW. And here is why I support it. When I present it to the Police, they know that I am a law abiding individual. In fact, CCW holders are the least criminal group in the Nation. Police have more criminals, based upon convictions, than CCW personnel.
> 
> ...



Sorry….when he ran your make he would know if you were a criminal or had outstanding warrants…..the license doesn’t help you with him.    Without the license you tell him you have the gun and the exact same sequence of events happens…….if you pop as a criminal he then knows your gun is illegal and can arrest you…..but the criminal isn’t going to admit to the gun in the first place…….so the license is really pointless


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is rightwing political theater only, given the fact that requiring a license to carry a concealed firearm is perfectly Constitutional, in no manner violating the Second Amendment.


Just like the new abortion law in TX.
Right?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Constitution or law.
> 
> This is rightwing political theater only, given the fact that requiring a license to carry a concealed firearm is perfectly Constitutional, in no manner violating the Second Amendment.



Yes, it is perfectly Constitutional to require a
Government permit before you are
Allowed to join a church…..right?  You moron.  Since the Supreme Court has never ruled on that that means it is Constitutional-according to your past posts…..right?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Constitution or law.
> 
> This is rightwing political theater only, given the fact that requiring a license to carry a concealed firearm is perfectly Constitutional, in no manner violating the Second Amendment.


because the 2nd says SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED your premise is a lie


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Constitution or law.
> 
> This is rightwing political theater only, given the fact that requiring a license to carry a concealed firearm is perfectly Constitutional, in no manner violating the Second Amendment.


A license isn't required to own private property, engage in the free exercise of religion, engage in free speech, petition the government for redress of grievances, or vote.  So yeah, you can bet your happy ass requiring a CCW permit is unconstitutional.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> A license isn't required to own private property, engage in the free exercise of religion, engage in free speech, petition the government for redress of grievances, or vote.  So yeah, you can bet your happy ass requiring a CCW permit is unconstitutional.



And every single one of those things is restricted.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> And every single one of those things is restricted.


There are no restrictions on any of those, accept for voting (which isn't really a right but that's for later)

I can practice any religion I choose, without a permit of any kind.  Same goes for every right I listed.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 15, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Predictable whining from leftists in 3...2...1 Zzzzz....
> 
> PjMedia
> 
> ...



Nice.  My BIL and Nephew who live there are very happy about this.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> There are no restrictions on any of those, accept for voting (which isn't really a right but that's for later)
> 
> I can practice any religion I choose, without a permit of any kind.  Same goes for every right I listed.



You can not marry multiple wives. No matter what Religion you practice. Shall I give other religious examples?

Freedom of speech does not include threats.

So yes. Your speech is restricted.

Every single right has exceptions and restrictions. You may think it shouldn’t. But it does.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Good luck at traffic stops in Ohio.  An officer's first duty is to come home alive at end of shift.


Since when did a criminal feel the need to get any type of carry permit?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Georgia is liable to be a Democratic State by the end of the year. With Trump screwing up the Republicans, the odds of them holding the statewide offices and legislature is less than even money.


two blue counties don't make THE REST OF RED Georgia BLUE.
Warrnok is dead in the water at a chance for reelection and Ossoff lol


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> You can not marry multiple wives. No matter what Religion you practice. Shall I give other religious examples?
> 
> Freedom of speech does not include threats.
> 
> ...


but which one do you need a permit for??

threats are not illegal,,


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> two blue counties don't make THE REST OF RED Georgia BLUE.
> Warrnok is dead in the water at a chance for reelection and Ossoff lol



Ok. Let’s deal in reality shall we?

Kemp won by 50k votes.









						2018 Georgia gubernatorial election - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Right now. Warnock is trailing by one percent. One. 1.



			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2022/senate/ga/georgia-senate-walker-vs-warnock-7329.html
		


And so far all anyone knows about Walker is he played Football.

Kemp with the incumbent advantage has the best chance to beat Abrams.



			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2022/governor/Georgia.html
		


But that counts on the Trumpsters to show up and vote for someone that Trump detests. How many will stay home?

Kemp realizes that Georgia is a slightly right of center state generally speaking. Trump thinks we are his minions.

As for me. I probably won’t vote.


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> but which one do you need a permit for??
> 
> threats are not illegal,,



Are you as certain of that as you were that the McMichaels were going to be found Not Guilty?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok. Let’s deal in reality shall we?
> 
> Kemp won by 50k votes.
> 
> ...


bless your heart Gorigians love their guns they aren't going blue ever 
Look what happened in Virigina they got complacent but come the next election goodbye democrats 
It's ain't happening in Georgia


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Are you as certain of that as you were that the McMichaels were going to be found Not Guilty?


that was an opinion,,
we are talking about laws,,

are you going to prove me wrong and produce a law that says threats are illegal and needing a permit to do the rights stated in the first amendment or any of the others??


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> You can not marry multiple wives. No matter what Religion you practice. Shall I give other religious examples?
> 
> Freedom of speech does not include threats.
> 
> ...



I do not need the government's permission to walk down the street and talk to someone about Jesus.

I do not need the government's permission to say a prayer while sitting on a bus or stopped at a red light in my car.

Why should I need the the government's permission to walk down the street carrying a firearm?


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 15, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> that was an opinion,,
> we are talking about laws,,
> 
> are you going to prove me wrong and produce a law that says threats are illegal and needing a permit to do the rights stated in the first amendment or any of the others??



I’ve already proven you wrong. You can’t marry multiple wives no matter your religion.

Threats are illegal.









						True Threats
					

A true threat is a statement meant to frighten people into believing they will be seriously harmed by the speaker. True threats are not protected by the First Amendment.




					www.mtsu.edu
				












						What words make up a ‘true threat?’ Well, that depends | Freedom Forum Institute
					

The First Amendment’s protection for free speech covers most of what we may say, whether it’s impolite, insulting, biased or uplifting, even commentary or forcefully expressed opinions that most of us would find repulsive or repugnant.




					www.freedomforuminstitute.org
				




And you were certain of the law when you were insisting everyone was wrong about it during the McMichaels trial. The problem is you don’t want to believe the law says what it actually says. You want it to say what you think it should. And there be the problem.

Permit to exercise free speech.









						Know Your Rights | Protesters’ Rights | American Civil Liberties Union
					

The First Amendment protects your right to assemble and express your views through protest. However, police and other government officials are allowed to place certain narrow restrictions on the exercise of speech rights. Make sure you’re prepared by brushing up on your rights before heading out...



					www.aclu.org
				




You should spend less time ranting online, and more time reading to fill the paucity of knowledge you have.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I’ve already proven you wrong. You can’t marry multiple wives no matter your religion.
> 
> Threats are illegal.
> 
> ...


so there are no laws against threats,, its OK knew there wasnt,,

now what about permits??


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 15, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I live in Georgia, where we have the CCW permit. We’re a Shall Issue state. So other than a small fee to process the paperwork, there isn’t really anything else.
> 
> I support that. I support the CCW requirement. I have a CCW. And here is why I support it. When I present it to the Police, they know that I am a law abiding individual. In fact, CCW holders are the least criminal group in the Nation. Police have more criminals, based upon convictions, than CCW personnel.
> 
> ...


Something not thought of. CCW is concealer weapons. With my KY ccw I can carry a switch blade, nunchuks, stars, anything if it's concealed. KY went Ok constitutional carry, but pistols, or anything? I dunno but keep my ccw up to date. I have renewed it since CC. Like my auto knives.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 16, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> You can not marry multiple wives. No matter what Religion you practice. Shall I give other religious examples?
> 
> Freedom of speech does not include threats.
> 
> ...


Yes you can.  You can't get a marriage license from the state and the marriages won't be legally recognized by the state, but if you want to have a marriage ceremony and marry multiple work and move them into your home, there's absolutely nothing the government can do about it.

Give me another one so I can destroy that one, too.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 16, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Permit to exercise free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The permit is not to exercise free speech, it is for so while" blocking traffic or street closure; a large rally requiring the use of sound amplifying devices; or a rally over a certain size at most parks or plazas.".

The permit is not for the speech, it is for the disruption.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is rightwing political theater only, given the fact that requiring a license to carry a concealed firearm is perfectly Constitutional, in no manner violating the Second Amendment.



^^^This is how fascists like you have tried to turn self-defense into a civil right only the wealthy can afford. Do you support poll taxes, too? I'll bet you do.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 16, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I’ve already proven you wrong. You can’t marry multiple wives no matter your religion.
> 
> Threats are illegal.
> 
> ...


Pointing a gun at someone who isn't a threat is illegal, too.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 22, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I live in Georgia, where we have the CCW permit. We’re a Shall Issue state. So other than a small fee to process the paperwork, there isn’t really anything else.
> 
> I support that. I support the CCW requirement. I have a CCW. And here is why I support it. When I present it to the Police, they know that I am a law abiding individual. In fact, CCW holders are the least criminal group in the Nation. Police have more criminals, based upon convictions, than CCW personnel.
> 
> ...



What you showed is that you're an ass-kissing, boot-licking, subservient, tool of the State who really doesn't care a bit about liberty or gun rights but are happier with gun-privilege and permission from your masters.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 22, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> A law abiding citizen will inform the officer of the presence of a CCW.  A criminal won't.  A criminal won't have a CCW permit, either.


Why would you tell him?  What does your carrying a gun have to do with your traffic stop?  Is your gun a threat that the cop needs to know about and by telling him you make sure you don't give into temptation?

Some states require that you tell, which is completely asinine in my view, but if not, why is it even a topic of discussion.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 22, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I do not need the government's permission to walk down the street and talk to someone about Jesus.
> 
> I do not need the government's permission to say a prayer while sitting on a bus or stopped at a red light in my car.
> 
> Why should I need the the government's permission to walk down the street carrying a firearm?



But just to be clear, if you're carrying a pocket Bible you do make sure to tell the cop that you have it - for his own religious safety, right?  And give him your pocket Constitution as your evidence that you can carry the Bible legally?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 22, 2022)

It's all moot.

As soon as Mrs Jackson takes her seat at the SCOTUS...you can kiss all your gun rights good bye.

No matter what she may say now about your "fundamental rights", she's a hard core Leftist progressive Marxist and she will betray her own words (and your rights) before the rooster crows three times.

Trusting a Progressive Marxist with your rights is like trusting you'll get the honest truth from Joy Behr and The View.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 22, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> A license isn't required to own private property, engage in the free exercise of religion, engage in free speech, petition the government for redress of grievances, or vote.  So yeah, you can bet your happy ass requiring a CCW permit is unconstitutional.


So the CCW is unconstitutional but you can't wait to whip out your proof of compliance, even if not required, when a cop pulls you over?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 22, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Why would you tell him?  What does your carrying a gun have to do with your traffic stop?  Is your gun a threat that the cop needs to know about and by telling him you make sure you don't give into temptation?
> 
> Some states require that you tell, which is completely asinine in my view, but if not, why is it even a topic of discussion.



So true.
I'm sure every time they pull over drug dealers, gang members or violent felons they ALWAYS politely tell cops they have a weapon onboard.

Obviously, this is ONLY about harassing the law abiding.


----------



## surada (Mar 22, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Predictable whining from leftists in 3...2...1 Zzzzz....
> 
> PjMedia
> 
> ...


With few exceptions Georgians can carry guns now. Seems crazy to me . We have a lot of shootings over bullshit already.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 22, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Georgia will be constitutional carry by the end of the year. In fact, it's likely that 26 states will be constitutional carry by the end of the year. Anti-civil rights gun laws will be a minority soon, as they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EVERY state is already a "Criminal Carry" state.  The only ones affected are those following the law.
"Constitutional carry" simply brings the playing field closer to level for those who do abide by the law.

As far as that minority thing.......not so sure.
If that Marxist Progressive biden nominated gets a SCOTUS seat you can all but kiss the 2A goodbye.
She's lying through her teeth if she claims otherwise during the hearings.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Sorry….when he ran your make he would know if you were a criminal or had outstanding warrants…..the license doesn’t help you with him.    Without the license you tell him you have the gun and the exact same sequence of events happens…….if you pop as a criminal he then knows your gun is illegal and can arrest you…..but the criminal isn’t going to admit to the gun in the first place…….so the license is really pointless


And any cop that makes any change in behavior toward someone just because they have a CCW is an idiot cop.  Just as we treat them with respect and dignity, cops need to remember to treat those with whom they interact with respect and dignity - and with all the caution necessary to give themselves the best chance of going home alive. 

Here's a cop that was killed by a CCW holder.  It doesn't matter that the killer is one in a million CCW holders.  Showing your CCW should get the holder nothing but it does show that they're a compliant bootlicker.





__





						Officer mourned, suspect arraigned
					

Hundreds honor policeman Joshua Miktarian at Twinsburg vigil <li> <a href=http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2008/07/officers_gun_remained_holstere.html>Full story, video, photos and post  your condolences</a>




					www.cleveland.com


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 22, 2022)

Here's a CCW holder who told the police he had a gun and a license to carry it.  Telling the police that got him shot dead on live Facebook streaming.









						Watch: Concealed carry gun owner 'reaches for wallet,' shot dead by police in Falcon heights [graphic]
					

"...never seen a video from that pov before. Something about it makes it that much more real."




					www.bizpacreview.com


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 22, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> What you showed is that you're an ass-kissing, boot-licking, subservient, tool of the State who really doesn't care a bit about liberty or gun rights but are happier with gun-privilege and permission from your masters.



In Georgia you can carry a loaded gun in your car without a permit. With one restriction. It can’t be set up for a quick draw under your seat. Without a permit.

You can carry on private property. You can transport it from point to point. You can take it hunting if you have a hunting license.

Last year. Two idiots and their friend were sentenced to Life in prison. They had no training as private citizens about what the law actually said. Daddy was thinking like a cop.

Let’s give you a scenario. You come across a guy trying to steal your car. You break out your gun. You hold the guy at gunpoint until the cops arrive. Who is going to jail?

In Georgia. You definitely are. You just committed two Felonies. Aggravated Assault and False Imprisonment.

That is the reality. Blame me if you want a handy target.

About 10% of those who applied for Permits were denied. One in ten were prohibited in a Shall Issue State. So without those permits, at least 10% of the “law abiding folks” at least in their minds, will be committing Felonies. Felonies.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 23, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> As soon as Mrs Jackson takes her seat at the SCOTUS



There will still be a 5-3 conservatives majority on the court when she takes her seat, you panic is misplaced


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> So the CCW is unconstitutional but you can't wait to whip out your proof of compliance, even if not required, when a cop pulls you over?


I'm a law abiding citizen.  That's how it works.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Why would you tell him?  What does your carrying a gun have to do with your traffic stop?  Is your gun a threat that the cop needs to know about and by telling him you make sure you don't give into temptation?
> 
> Some states require that you tell, which is completely asinine in my view, but if not, why is it even a topic of discussion.


You don't want him to be surprised.  That's how pussy ass cops get scared and overreact.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 23, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> It's all moot.
> As soon as Mrs Jackson takes her seat at the SCOTUS...you can kiss all your gun rights good bye.


Because she replaced a pro-gun jusrtice?


----------

